# saturday



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

well im going to try to take one of my sons out tomorrow in Chactaw bay probablt around the eglin grass beds after his soccer game weather pending wish us luck....


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

Did you guys get to do any fishing,never heard any report?


----------



## Just One Fish (Sep 28, 2007)

ooh yeah forgot to post I got nothin my boy got a small blue and 2 lizzard fish and a baby Ramora. he dosnt care what he catches just that he catchs something


----------

